# what causes crop stasis in your experience?



## Rextos (Nov 13, 2020)

My budgie looked very bad yesterday and I was luckily able to get a vet appointment and turns out he had crop stasis! (he's 6 years old)

vet couldn't really give a clear answer as to why though. She flushed it out

He has some of those wesco chewabale macadamiun chew toys, can those cause crop stasis?

Can harrisons pellets cause crop stasis?

Dr harveys parakeet seed can that cause crop stasis?

What have you guys seen cause it?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The particular brands of foods you listed (Harrisons pellets and Dr. Harvey's Seed) have no bearing as the cause of crop stasis (impaction)

Ingestion of fibers including those from chewable toys can cause impaction as can giving a budgie grit.

There are many causes of crop stasis, some of which include:*

*Dehydration*
*Ingesting foreign material*
*Infection*
*Overfeeding (this can stretch the crop)*
*Formula that is too cold or not mixed right*
*Environmental temperature too low*
*Heavy metal toxicity*


----------



## Rextos (Nov 13, 2020)

Oh interesting....no more chew toys!


----------



## Rextos (Nov 13, 2020)

Wait so is the kabob toy ok cos you guys recommend it in the recommendations thread

Can it cause impaction?












Edit: I think its the rope perch...NO MORE ROPE PERCHES!!! Its too bad cos it made a nice little viranda in the front of his cage and he liked to sit there and look at things, but its just too risky. Gonna use 2 stick perches there instead and replace the inside rope perch with a Y stick perch

He does have a rope perch in his travel cage but he is only in the travel cage during vet visits so hopefully it wont cause impaction


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The kabob toys are shredding toys and are considered to be safe.
That said, any fibrous material that a bird decides to "eat" rather than simply shred can potentially cause impaction.

You can buy little "Patio" platforms for the outside of your budgie's cage to use as a veranda.
I have them on all of my birds' cages (Actually two of them on each budgie cage) and the budgies and lovebirds LOVE them!*

*Prevue Hendryx Patio Porch Perch*


----------

